# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Periodo ante liquidazione Srl - Studi di settore

## FLY70

Ho una Srl che è andata in liquidazione nel novembre del 2006. Il periodo ante liquidazione ai fini IRES e IRAP va inviato con il  modello vecchio "Unico 2006". Visto che il periodo che precede la liquidazione è considerato ai fini degli studi di settore periodo di cessazione dell'attività .... visto che in caso di cessazione dell'attività il modello va cmq compilato anche se la società non risulta soggetta al calcolo  ... nel modello UNICO 2006 voi compilereste cmq lo studi di settore o mettereste la causa di esclusione "1"  non compilando nulla? Grazie per le eventuali risposte.

----------


## Speedy

> Ho una Srl che è andata in liquidazione nel novembre del 2006. Il periodo ante liquidazione ai fini IRES e IRAP va inviato con il  modello vecchio "Unico 2006". Visto che il periodo che precede la liquidazione è considerato ai fini degli studi di settore periodo di cessazione dell'attività .... visto che in caso di cessazione dell'attività il modello va cmq compilato anche se la società non risulta soggetta al calcolo  ... nel modello UNICO 2006 voi compilereste cmq lo studi di settore o mettereste la causa di esclusione "1"  non compilando nulla? Grazie per le eventuali risposte.

  Ho affrontato un caso simile per il 2006. Mi sono comportato così:
= per il periodo ante liquidazione, dichiarazione su unico 2006 con causa di esclusione 1 e nessun allegato (entro 7 mesi, quindi nel tuo caso entro il 30 giugno 2007)
= per il periodo post liquidazione, dichiarazione su unico 2007 con causa di esclusione 5 e presentazione dello sds ma senza adeguamento
Ciao

----------


## FLY70

> Ho affrontato un caso simile per il 2006. Mi sono comportato così:
> = per il periodo ante liquidazione, dichiarazione su unico 2006 con causa di esclusione 1 e nessun allegato (entro 7 mesi, quindi nel tuo caso entro il 30 giugno 2007)
> = per il periodo post liquidazione, dichiarazione su unico 2007 con causa di esclusione 5 e presentazione dello sds ma senza adeguamento
> Ciao

  E' la stessa cosa che ho fatto io. Grazie

----------

